# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Ayuda - Laboratorio

## HABR

Buenos Días, 
Por favor alguien podría orientarme acerca de laboratorios en los cuales pueda realizar pruebas al agua de mi pozo y pruebas sobre la calidad de mis tierras. 
He estado buscando información en internet pero no encuentro nada. 
No quiero aventurarme a sembrar algo sin tener la certeza que mis tierras y mi agua son acordes con el tipo de sembrio. 
Tambien si me podrían orientar cuanto tiempo demoran estos análisis.  
Tengo las tierras en Ica 
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, 
Saludos, 
HBTemas similares: Cedro rosado ayuda Ayuda en costos y flujo de caja Artículo: Chincha cuenta con el primer laboratorio de Perú para estudiar genoma de organismos Malas Noticias , Ayuda !!! Laboratorio para controladores biologicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola HABR: 
Para suerte tuya, conozco una empresa que hace ese tipo de análisis aquí en Perú. La empresa se llama *Agriquem Perú S.A.C*., y la conozco porque mi hermano trabajó ahí. Te dejo el enlace a su página web para que veas si es lo que necesitas: http://www.agriquem.com/agronomia/an...sanitarios.asp 
Allí en la página, en la parte de Contáctenos, está el teléfono de la oficina en Perú. Espero te sirva, y te aviso si me entero de otra empresa que haga lo mismo. 
Saludos

----------


## HABR

Gracias !!!!!!!! 
De verdad que te pasaste !!!!!!!!!. Es un tema que me tiene bastante preocupado. Recien empiezo en esto y quiero hacerlo de la mejor forma. 
Saludos, 
Hugo

----------

